# What plants should I put in my tank?



## McroftH (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello, everyone! This is my very first planted tank and it's a little bare at the moment. The tank is 5 gallons, filtered, and heated. So far I have some spiderwood, some pennywort, and another plant recommended to me by my local fish store--I'm afraid I've already forgotten what it's called. Oops. 

I'm hoping to get at least two more plants before I begin the cycling process. I want to do my best to really establish this tank before getting a betta. Oh, and don't mind the low reading on the thermometer, that was before I switched the heater on. 

What plants do you think would look nice in there and do well with medium light?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

My favorites are Cryptocoryne. Most of them grow slowly but they are hardy. I have Wendtii Green, Wendtii Red, Wendtii Bronze, Petchii, Parva, Balansae and Undulata. The only one I din't like much is Parva. It doesn't grow at all in my mid - high light tank.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I like Anubias, Anacharis and a nice Java Fern, pretty much low light plants. I like sword plants, if you can get a Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' it should work out.
I like the pennywort, never could get it to grow.

What light fixture are you using?


----------



## McroftH (Oct 11, 2017)

Veloran said:


> I like Anubias, Anacharis and a nice Java Fern, pretty much low light plants. I like sword plants, if you can get a Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' it should work out.
> I like the pennywort, never could get it to grow.
> 
> What light fixture are you using?


I'm a massive n00b at this, so it's just the LED light that came with the tank...the tank is the top fin 5 gallon aquarium: https://www.petsmart.com/fish/starter-kits/top-fin-5-gallon-glass-aquarium-27504.html

It is quite bright looking, lights up my whole damn apartment, lol. But I'm not sure if it's the sort of light plants actually want. 
Thank you for the recommendations!!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah, when I consider lights that come as part of a tank kit, I usually just assume that they are low light fixtures. Either way, the plants that I had mentioned will work in low light setups.


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

Heyo! I'm not an expert by any means but Pennywort is great - fast growers, suck up the most ammonia and nitrites and pennywort grows a few inches a week in optimal settings. It also is low light.

ALSO... I found this out by random google searches but Golden Pothos plants are wonderful for aquariums. They are a very common house plant sold everywhere. Cut a vine from it and let it float freely, or anchor it in your filter or the side of your tank (make sure you rinse it first in case of pesticides). They are VERY fast growing and will absorb a lot of bad stuff. Also great for controlling algae. Goldfish keepers use them a ton since goldfish produce so much waste. Definitely a good safeguard in a new system.


----------



## McroftH (Oct 11, 2017)

Veloran said:


> Ah, when I consider lights that come as part of a tank kit, I usually just assume that they are low light fixtures. Either way, the plants that I had mentioned will work in low light setups.


I've always operated under that assumption, too. I was very shocked by how intensely bright the light on this one is--or at least appears to be. I could be wrong, but seriously....when you walk past my apartment it looks like the TV is on through the blinds, lol. Like a giant LED beacon. It's almost obnoxiously bright, but I know that doesn't necessarily mean it's actually proper lighting for plants. I think I'll get some more pennywort or frogbit to help shade my future betta!


----------



## McroftH (Oct 11, 2017)

HKLuterman said:


> Heyo! I'm not an expert by any means but Pennywort is great - fast growers, suck up the most ammonia and nitrites and pennywort grows a few inches a week in optimal settings. It also is low light.
> 
> ALSO... I found this out by random google searches but Golden Pothos plants are wonderful for aquariums. They are a very common house plant sold everywhere. Cut a vine from it and let it float freely, or anchor it in your filter or the side of your tank (make sure you rinse it first in case of pesticides). They are VERY fast growing and will absorb a lot of bad stuff. Also great for controlling algae. Goldfish keepers use them a ton since goldfish produce so much waste. Definitely a good safeguard in a new system.


Oh, thank you! That is super helpful! I'm going to see where I can find some golden pothos. It's seriously gorgeous, I love the deep colors. Though it does look a little advanced for me, and the scale of it might be wrong for my tank...but I do have a 10 gallon I want to start working on soon. Hmm!!

I love how the pennywort looks. Here's hoping I can keep it alive...


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

McroftH said:


> Oh, thank you! That is super helpful! I'm going to see where I can find some golden pothos. It's seriously gorgeous, I love the deep colors. Though it does look a little advanced for me, and the scale of it might be wrong for my tank...but I do have a 10 gallon I want to start working on soon. Hmm!!
> 
> I love how the pennywort looks. Here's hoping I can keep it alive...


It's everywhere! Walmart, Home Depot, grocery stores. They're extremely easy to care for - very hard to kill. In an aquarium you really don't have to do anything to it except cut it back.

Here's what it looks like in my little 5 gallon (lights are still off this morning) so you can see. My guy like exploring the vines and leaves and uses them as hammocks. I'll probably try to keep it cut back to that corner so it doesn't block too much light. I stuck mine in one of these siphon anchor things.


----------



## McroftH (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh, super cool! I love the look of vine-y plants in a tank, especially when they escape the lid. I prefer a slightly chaotic tank, lol


----------



## renatabalmeida (Dec 19, 2017)

@HKLuterman is Golden Pathos and Philodendrum the same? If not, do you know if Philodendrum could also be used in an aquarium? I have tones of what I think is Philodendrum in my house and was thinkingI could use it if it is safe. Thanks!


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

renatabalmeida said:


> @HKLuterman is Golden Pathos and Philodendrum the same? If not, do you know if Philodendrum could also be used in an aquarium? I have tones of what I think is Philodendrum in my house and was thinkingI could use it if it is safe. Thanks!


This article says they are two different things. I'm not sure if a philodendrum would be ok in an aquarium or not.


----------

